# Possible Buy for Western Competition



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

He's a gorgeous boy, but definitely has that halter influence in his build, which leads me to believe he might be hindered in the performance aspect. Do you have any videos of him moving?


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks!! He is gorgeous  No video. I'll try and request one. Maybe going to pick him up this weekend. Once he has proven himself we wanted to use him for our breeding stallion. I know he will produce beautiful babies that can perform too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, he does show _some_ halter influence (he is just a bit light boned, especially on the front end and his feet are a bit smaller than ideal), but I see more of a classic style bulldog type QH. He's got good angle in his hocks and nicely angled front pasterns whereas halter horses don't. I would definitely want to make sure that he wasn't as downhill as that one picture makes him look, though.

He's a nice looking boy but I would dang sure get him trained up and excelling at some discipline before you ever consider breeding him. Also, just a suggestion, but I would be exceptionally selective of the mares I bred him to. There will be a lot of folks seeking you out to breed their fugly nobreedbutshe'ssweet mares in hopes of a colored foal. You're already going to have enough trouble with people calling you a krazy kolor breeder for getting a....what is he, perlino or cremello?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and just looking through his bloodlines, before you even consider making the purchase, have him tested for HYPP by a vet you trust. If he's anything but N/N, walk away now. Trevalion was N/H and neither him nor Skip to Pride have it listed on allbreedpedigree.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

He is gorgeous, may be sitting in my pasture if you don't pick him up


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love him! But would never purchase a horse without testing for hypp if the bloodlines told me they could be a carrier. If he was n/h, id walk away. Id be crying, but id still be walking away none-the-less...n/n and he'd be in my barn so fast, id snatch him out from underneath you. Lol. (kidding)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Oh, and just looking through his bloodlines, before you even consider making the purchase, have him tested for HYPP by a vet you trust. If he's anything but N/N, walk away now. Trevalion was N/H and neither him nor Skip to Pride have it listed on allbreedpedigree.


 
He is HYPP n/n. I always check on that one first . He's bred Skipper W lines so classic quarter horse for sure.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOVE HIM!!! Get him home, trained and shown! Lol.

Dont forget a full ppe!

He does have less bone then id like to see, and hes downhill but thats most qhs. Hes thick, looks like he has a shorter neck but could just be the way hes set up and cause of how thick it is. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

We are going to see him Saturday morning!! We are getting excited 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome!! Take pictures and let us know how it goes.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Id be questioning his build as far as performance riding. Alot of halter bred horses dont make good riding horses because they are not built to ride. He seems upright to me and very bulky which could make a short strided bumpy ride. Also thicker halter type horses arent as athletic as performance horses which can be a problem.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

We are new to all of the showing stuff. We love horses and thought it would be fun to get into the showing side. The more we have discussed we may want to halter show him because it is something "we" could learn and do on our own. We just have to find a person around here that can show us the ropes and get us started. Do you think he would do good in halter competition? I have a mare that is the granddaughter of Mr Norfleet so she is bred halter lines so maybe that is the direction we should take  Thanks for all the advice. Greatly appreciated with me being a newbie and all!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Locally yes i think he would do well in halter. Not performance halter, he looks way too thick especially in the neck for performance


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Because of his performance lines that are in there, I actually like him quite a bit more than the average halter QH. While he is very flat and broad across his back (beware, saddle fitting on him will be a *****), he doesn't really strike me as being overly bulky. He's big, yes, but he may not be slow. I just sent a customer horse home that was about as big as him and boy, howdy, that boy could stop and turn on a dime and leave you with some change LOL.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

This is our mare "DK Triplesnhotpursuit" who we would also like to show in halter along with her filly. How do you think they would perform in halter competition.


Diva https://picasaweb.google.com/alajup...key=Gv1sRgCPfusd3Lxu3AnAE#5725099197146034802

Diva https://picasaweb.google.com/alajup...key=Gv1sRgCPfusd3Lxu3AnAE#5725099210257182786

Diva https://picasaweb.google.com/alajup...key=Gv1sRgCPfusd3Lxu3AnAE#5725099198489966562

Diva's Sire https://picasaweb.google.com/alajup...key=Gv1sRgCPfusd3Lxu3AnAE#5725100767839667522

Diva's Dam https://picasaweb.google.com/alajup...key=Gv1sRgCPfusd3Lxu3AnAE#5725101369567432738

Diva's brand new Cremello filly https://picasaweb.google.com/alajup...key=Gv1sRgCPfusd3Lxu3AnAE#5725100771372393586


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She would probably do okay at the lower levels but I don't really see her progressing very far up the ranks. She looks much more TB than Paint, her back's a bit long, she's pretty fine boned, and her head is a little bit coarse. I'm sure she's a very nice little mare, she's just not really what I would look for as a halter judge.

But then again, how she does greatly depends on what else is in the class :wink:.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the critiques! Anyone else on the mare and filly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Calporte..none of my quarters were down hill. That is poor breeding. The quarters and paints have this as a fault and is not considered good confirmation. Also a downhill horse has a very rough gait and is not comfy to ride.
Alfjupiter.. what type of training? Pleasure ? stock horse? cutting ? reining? or all of the above?


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

stevenson said:


> Calporte..none of my quarters were down hill. That is poor breeding. The quarters and paints have this as a fault and is not considered good confirmation. Also a downhill horse has a very rough gait and is not comfy to ride.
> Alfjupiter.. what type of training? Pleasure ? stock horse? cutting ? reining? or all of the above?




We are not sure what we want to do with the stallion yet. He is 4 and has not been trained in any discipline. We were thinking of showing in halter because it is something we would be able to learn to do. We want to prove him and then if he does well we would like to selectively breed him on our ranch. He has nice bloodlines "Skipper W" with proven performers and his color is a plus. That's why I posted this so I could see what others thought about him. I also have my mare Diva and her filly's pics listed for comments. We were thinking of showing them too. Just new and looking for some good advice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, I would want him to be proficient at some _under saddle_ discipline before I ever considered breeding him to anything. Pretty much any horse can stand around squared up and they will win a halter class if they have decent conformation and seem to be broke to lead.

Now, proving that he is good at something under saddle is a whole different ball game. 

Step 1: Get him riding
Step 2: Get him performing (and succeeding) at some discipline under saddle
Step 3: Then, _think_ about _maybe_ breeding him.

This next part is going to sound a bit snarky, but it's just based on my own observations. 

You are precariously close to being a krazy kolor breeder with no considerations for the horses other than "Ooh, what color can I get". Color can be a consideration when it comes to breeding, but it should be a very long way down the list after conformation, talent, temperament, trainability, and proficiency at their chosen discipline. As far as I'm concerned, halter does not qualify as a discipline where breeding quality should be determined. Just look at what's winning halter, they are useless, bulky, mounds of meat that can't even be ridden for the most part. Anyone with any sense at all looks that those post legged, chicken boned, belgian blue looking things with pity and disgust.

Your mare Diva is cute and looks like a decent horse, but has she accomplished anything other than being born a palomino? She would have a much greater chance to prove herself in some ridden discipline as she has the look of a performance horse instead of a halter type horse.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Truthfully, I would want him to be proficient at some _under saddle_ discipline before I ever considered breeding him to anything. Pretty much any horse can stand around squared up and they will win a halter class if they have decent conformation and seem to be broke to lead.
> 
> Now, proving that he is good at something under saddle is a whole different ball game.
> 
> ...


 

We are definately going to have him trained to be ridden and then I'm assuming we will be able to tell more of what area he should specialize in. I do like color (Cremellos, Palominos etc) but we are also looking at the overall conformation of the horse and bloodlines (to see what he could excell in). We don't want to breed for just color at all. That's why we want to see what this boy can do.  I know from pictures you can not tell much but what would you say he may be built for? Do you see any conformational flaws?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you should try more than one discipline for the stallion.( thats just my opinion) because if 1 stud is only halter, and the other stud has 2-3 awards etc, then it makes more sense to breed to beauty and brains  
Why dont you try showmanship for the mare. then you can see what other horses are showing in halter and winning in your area?


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to say, I adore him. I agree with the others. Get him home, get him a track record for success and then consider breeding him if he will be a great asset to the breed.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

We are here looking at him now and he has splints. How detrimental would that be in a halter horse? What about performance horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

alfjupiter82 said:


> We are here looking at him now and he has splints. How detrimental would that be in a halter horse? What about performance horse?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Walk away from this one.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

stevenson said:


> Calporte..none of my quarters were down hill. That is poor breeding. The quarters and paints have this as a fault and is not considered good confirmation. Also a downhill horse has a very rough gait and is not comfy to ride.
> Alfjupiter.. what type of training? Pleasure ? stock horse? cutting ? reining? or all of the above?


I respectfully disagree. Look at the top cutting and reining horses. Most have a downhill build. Im not talking a 6 inch difference. Just a slight downhill build that is noticiable to the eye. 

This stallion is more downhill then id like to see but hes unsound so oh well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Look at the top cutting and reining horses. Most have a downhill build. Im not talking a 6 inch difference. Just a slight downhill build that is noticiable to the eye.
> 
> This stallion is more downhill then id like to see but hes unsound so oh well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All of my foals grew high in the rear, then over time they would balance out.

Since I only showed babies and yearlings......

I spent a lot of time in the show ring digging holes to put their back feet in while the judge was not looking.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol. Ive never heard of digging holes but that makes sense! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Lol. Ive never heard of digging holes but that makes sense! Haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL.....

It works, just dig a little with your boots.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Ripper said:


> LOL.....
> 
> It works, just dig a little with your boots.


 

You've just taught me a new trick LOL :wink: my boy doesn't have a high hip but for future babes who are taking spurts, this will come in handy!


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Update: 
We had to walk away. He was very lame. I think due to they didn't take care of his feet and over trimmed them to cover up cracks. The bottoms of his feet were very uneven. No farrier called out. Trainer said she trimmed them but didn't even bottoms of feet because she didn't have a knife. He was a pretty boy though! We ended up going to look at a second choice a few hours away and ended up bringing him home. I'll post pics tomorrow to see what you all think about him. What a LONG weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new horse. Cant wait to see pictures and great job walking away. He is pretty but wasnt what you were looking for.


----------

